# Best place to get a Black Forest Cuckoo Clock?



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Fancy cuckoo clock, as promised.
1 - gives you an overall view of the size
2 - detail crop


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW. That is something else. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------

